# Petzl Nao Wiped OS



## Mwazza (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have recently bought a Petzl NAO for work use and for play. The headlamp has been working great the 2 times I used it for night time tower work (Communications Rigging). I thought it is about time I plugged it into the computer and tried the software and customise some settings. After downloading the software and plugging the lamp into the PC it came up with a message saying that the OS on the lamp required an update, so I proceeded with the update and a screen came up showing the progress of the upgrade. After completing a few stages in the update it stopped and a message came up saying that the upgrade was not successful please try again, so I did , again and again with no luck. I unplugged the lamp and tried to turn it on but the lamp will no longer turn on. GRRRRRR. 
I have tried re installing the software on another computer but now it won't recognise the lamp only the battery, and a message is displayed asking me to make sure the lamp is plugged in. I returned to the store and they rang up the supplier, they gave me the helpful information off did you know that the lamp has a operating system and that it sound like you have wiped it and it won't work until you install the OS again. Great how am I supposed to do that when the computer won't recognise the lamp.

please does anyone have any idea on how I can re install the OS or if there is anyway of resetting the OS? Has anyone else had the same issue.


----------



## carrot (Dec 21, 2013)

Unfortunately your best bet is to contact Petzl directly. They have treated me well in the past.


----------



## Norm (Dec 22, 2013)

Have you tried a different cable?

Norm


----------



## Esko (Dec 22, 2013)

There were 3 guys with a similar problem in a local (non-english, non-flashlight) forum just 2-3 months ago. Two of the lights were bought second-hand and two of them stopped working after update.

The first one was unsuccesful on an XP platform but managed to get the light working again by using Vista (the software didn’t work quite properly on that, either). The second one used a Mac. The update removed the old program but didn’t manage to install a new one. His light didn’t stop working and he just decided not to try to use the software any more. The third one didn’t specify the operating system, he just said that he tried it with 2 different computers but the light remained dead. He sent his light to the importer and got a new one. It has been working fine.


----------



## m225 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have been looking in to buying this light for work. I work with water systems and spend time in valve structures, most with out lighting. Has this issue been encounter by other users? Working and climbing around underground, roads and in tunnels light is a big deal.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 10, 2014)

Great. Headlamps with a "blue screen of death."


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 10, 2014)

> Has this issue been encounter by other users?


No, I know quite a lot of people that are using those headlamps, but nobody have this issue.


----------



## R.W.D. (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok just to throw it out there I have had mine since they came out and it runs perfectly fine I recommend this light because it works so well for any need I've had. I will say I tried the software deal once and it gave me crap so I didn't follow through with it. The only problems I've heard about them is the software. The light works awesome with using the software deal. I do NOT recommend trying to mess with the software personally. 
My neighbor and I have both had our NOA's since they came out and neither of use have problems with them. 

I think it's the best headlamp I've ever used in my life but if you buy one play with it before deciding to mess around with the software because it may meet your needs perfectly out of the box. 
As is new out of the box it has 4 modes 
High Reactive,
Low Reactive, then it has
High non Reactive/max output 
And Low non reactive. 
Its a pretty sweet light in that its output adjusts to distance and ambient light levels. 

I know nobody asked my opinion but I don't want anyone who hasn't tried one out to be turned off from buying one because they saw them seeming bad because a software problem.


----------



## carrot (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm agreed with RWD. I have had the NAO for awhile and I haven't had a single problem with it. I have also used it with the software in the past and it has worked great. When I got my newer Tikka RXP, I didn't bother configuring the software as it met my needs out of the box. It also works great and has been problem-free.


----------

